# MOSQUITO OPEN MAY 7TH



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

We will be having an open bass tournament on Mosquito lake on May 7th, 2016. Entry is 85.00, day of event 90.00. Based on 50 boats, 1st place pay back is 1500.00. Your flight number is determined by post mark on your entry form. Go to teambassxtreme.com, look under opens, forms are there. We will be using the rt 305 ramp. Prizes at weigh in. Come out for a day of fun. For more info call: 330-760-1820 Mike


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Im still taking entries for the open on May 7th. Prime time on Mosquito. Using the rt 305 ramp. Registration will start around 5;45 am.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

The main state park ramp off 305?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

yes sir. Tell your friends. Gonna be a great tourney, fish are biting great. Record weekend at madness. took over 25 lbs, just to get a check, and 29 won.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks to all who came out. 44 boats , took 13 lbs just to get a check. Thanks OGF, for this great site to post on. TBX next up West Branch May 21st.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

BASSINONE said:


> Thanks to all who came out. 44 boats , took 13 lbs just to get a check. Thanks OGF, for this great site to post on. TBX next up West Branch May 22nd.


Just a quick note. The tournament on West Branch is on the 21st not the 22nd.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> Just a quick note. The tournament on West Branch is on the 21st not the 22nd.


Yes ........ the 22nd is the TBX Elites tournament on Milton .... woooo hoooo !!!


----------

